

Dutch Minister of Economics Affairs Agrees on Net Neutrality Bill - JCB_K
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nrc.nl%2Fnieuws%2F2011%2F06%2F08%2Fverhagen-steunt-vastleggen-netneutraliteit-in-wet%2F

======
JCB_K
Quick human translation:

A ban on a tax on services like Skype or Whatsapp will be included in law.
During a parliamentary debate this afternoon it came clear that minister of
Economic Affairs Verhagen agrees on a proposal by D66 [political party] to lay
this down in law.

Free and open internet is "very important" for society, according to Verhagen.
"I think everybody should get access to all information online."

This makes the Netherlands the first country in Europe, and the second in the
world to lay down net neutrality in law. Only Chili did this before.

Verhagen earlier already said that he thinks a tax on services like Skype or
Whatsapp is a step too far. Reason for this was an announcement by mobile
services providers like KPN and Vodafone to tax certain services, as calling
and texting is in decline.

Verhagen thinks it's "undesirable" that providers would stop services because
they compete with their own. "This is not good for innovation".

A majority in the parliament agreed as well.

